# Waht PDs plan on doing alot of hiring besides boston?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is boston the only PD that will be doing alot of hiring?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

I hear Lynn is a good bet.


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

Cambridge does also. Once this next class is finalized that would put 30 people from this list.


----------



## hockeyman4 (Sep 26, 2006)

Im taking the next test for Cambridge do you think they will be hiring a decent amount off the next test ?


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

Possibly, With my class and the class they are putting on now, thats only half of what they are budgeted for. We need more cops to do what the community wants of us.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Taunton have a few openings? Or are they just looking to build back the permanent reserve list until the city figures out to make money? Mitpo?


----------



## gtd212 (Feb 20, 2007)

Any shot cambridge would look into laterals...I know they have in the past.


----------



## sulldog6 (Sep 7, 2005)

gtd212 said:


> Any shot cambridge would look into laterals...I know they have in the past.


Lets hope!
Nothing offical yet.... waiting to see what they get off the list (whats left of it)



GodblessThearmy said:


> Possibly, With my class and the class they are putting on now, thats only half of what they are budgeted for. We need more cops to do what the community wants of us.


 :L:

ROOKIE!

Oh yah: nice Avatar
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

PBiddy35 said:


> Taunton have a few openings? Or are they just looking to build back the permanent reserve list until the city figures out to make money? Mitpo?


The chief stated in the paper recently he is anticipating three retirements this year and wants to hire, directly from the CS list, a hispanic person, an african-american, and a woman. He has an in depth plan to diversify the department. I don't think the city will be doing anymore reserve lists; for police or fire. But, like anything else in this city, that too could change.


----------

